# Mute Cats



## greycat (May 15, 2009)

About a year ago I took in two semi-feral kittens. They are possibly litter mates, likely cousins at best, considering what the proper owner does with the TNR group in town.

One of the cats, a Tabby, has yet to make a noise while I've been home. This is a year now and I haven't heard a meow.

Has anyone encountered anything like this. Her hearing is fine, and i think she recognizes her name, she just doesn't make a sound.

Just curious.

--Ethan--


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello

My cat Honey is also semi feral. I've had her for about 8 months and she never spoke for about the first 4 months I had her. Then 1 night I was in bed reading and heard this tiny "meep" and looked round and she was just sat there staring at me - so cute. Since then she occasionally meeps when I'm in bed and she wants to play. 

Last weekend I took her to the vet and, once I had her in her crate she started properly miaowing, though v pitifully. I think it shows that she _*can*_ talk if she wants/needs to but that she doesn't bother if there's nothing for her to talk about. 

Apparently this is true of most feral cats as, in the wild cats stop needing to miaow when then get to about 6 months and are more able to fend for and protect themselves.

Interesting that you've had a similar experience!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CF.

Lily touched on the subject of feral cats not really needing to meow. I believe it is also a survival trait, as un-neccesary noise can draw predators to them and they usually only 'speak' when searching for mates and/or defending territory. I have also found that once cats become accustomed to living with people (_who are a very vocal species_) sometimes the cats will try to 'talk', too...since they see that we respond to 'noise'.

I don't think I've ever had a "silent" cat. They've all spoken in one manner or another. I think Shadow is probably my most quiet cat. She will make a noise/cry if she is hurt (_scratched, other cat bit too hard, if my scruff hold is too tight_) but other than that, she is content to be quiet and only purr/snore. I have never heard her make a verbal request. I have noticed that all cats communicate in different manners because not all meow. Some 'mumble', trill, mutter, chatter, meep, chirp and string sounds together into lengthy 'sentences' in addition to the traditional meows.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My Cali sometimes squeaks like a little toy when she jumps down from something, but she has never meowed. She opens her mouth and air comes out, like "ha!" 

But, like Lily's cat, she CAN cry. She, too, makes sad little meows in the carrier on the way to the vet (which will be tomorrow - shhhhhhh).

Charlee trills. Like R2D2. I've never heard her meow. 

Cleo talks. And talks and talks and talks. I've never really heard her meow. When she gets anxious, in fact, she makes short, sharp sounds, but it actually sounds like she's barking. 8O 

Now Cinderella - that girl can meeeeowwwww!


----------



## Sphynx Wyndarith (May 15, 2009)

My old cat Tim (rip) never used to talk much either. And when he did, all that came out was a low "mow".
The only things he said were "ICE CREAM TRUCK!!" and "OMG NO DON'T TAKE ME TO THE VET!!" (or that's what I imagine he said)

My friend has a cat who only says "ma-ma", and she only says it when you say it to her first.

Cats are weird, lol.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Feral moms teach their kittens not to meow. Depending on when they are brought in they may not ever be much of a talker! I got two black cats at 12 weeks. Its taken me a year working on them to get them not skiddish around me. They rare let out a peep! This is very normal what your cat is doing. 

Ive heard people complain to me their cats talk too much. I guess consider it a blessing yours are so quiet!!


----------



## rainysparadigm (May 18, 2009)

Foozle has been with us since he was far too young (rescue). Anyway, he's about as mute as a doorknob lol He doesn't whine to us like the other two (tapping our leg seems to work better?), chatter at birds (though he hasn't quite figured out the arcadia door is solid. . .), meow at the others (biting them works better too). He doesn't even make an audible purr, you can only tell by feeling for a vibration lol The only noise we've ever heard from him is growling to gaurd milk carton rings he occasionally steals.

Strange little puffball.


----------

